# Java Jar Icon



## Hi (19. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

wenn ich ein Jar erzeuge, dann ist immer das JavaIcon da. Kann ich das Icon nur für eine spezielle Jar ändern? Im Jar speichern?


----------



## JPKI (19. Mrz 2008)

Nein, es ist Sache des Betriebssystems, einem Dateityp ein gewisses Icon zuzuweisen.


----------



## MiDniGG (20. Mrz 2008)

Aber kannst ja ne Verknüpfung davon machen und da das Symbol ändern ;-)


----------



## Guest (20. Mrz 2008)

Ich habe vor ungefähr 4monate gelesen das es sogenannte "RapperKlassen" geben soll! Dies sind Hüllen für die JAR-Datei. Damit lässt sich auch das Icon der JAR-Datei bestimmen. Ich habe es nie versucht und habe mich nicht weiterhin damit beschäftigt aber ich denke damit sollte es möglich sein! So stand es zumindest im Buch! 


Das JAR-Archiv ist ja nichts andres als ein RAR-Archiv mit einer META-INFORMATION. Nun kann man das ganze ein weiteres mal zippen und ein Icon mit reinmachen sowie den Actioncomand weiterleiten!


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Mrz 2008)

Oh, oh oh...
...gleich so viele Fehler auf einen Haufen...



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...das es sogenannte "RapperKlassen" geben soll! Dies sind Hüllen für die JAR-Datei. Damit lässt sich auch das Icon der JAR-Datei bestimmen.
> ...


Die Klassen nennen sich Wrapperklassen und hüllen nicht Jar-Archive sondern primitive Datentypen ein, um komfortables Arbeiten mit ihnen zu ermöglichen.

Es gibt aber plattformabhängige Software, die eine Jar-Datei startet, und dieser kann man dann auch ein eigenes Icon verpassen. Ein Blick in die FAQ kann dazu weitere Fragen klären.




			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das JAR-Archiv ist ja nichts andres als ein RAR-Archiv mit einer META-INFORMATION. Nun kann man das ganze ein weiteres mal zippen und ein Icon mit reinmachen sowie den Actioncomand weiterleiten!


Ein Jar-Archiv ist ein Zip-Typ mit erweiterten Eigenschaften, die in den Meta-Informationen festgelegt werden können. Dazu dient die Manifest-Datei.
Der Rest ist schlichtweg Unsinn.


----------



## The_S (20. Mrz 2008)

Die Rapperklassen sind cool, die seh ich öffters bei uns vor der Hauptschule  .

Wenn du Plattformabhängigkeit in kauf nimmst, kannst du z. B. mit WinRAR eine exe um deine JAR packen. Dieser kannst du dann ein beliebiges Icon zuweisen.


----------



## JPKI (20. Mrz 2008)

Ich verstehe nur nicht genau, wozu du deiner JAR unbedingt ein Icon zuweisen willst. Ist das so wichtig, dass du dafür die Plattforumunabhänigkeit von Java aufgibst?


----------



## The_S (20. Mrz 2008)

Für Windows-User ist das durchaus wichtig. Man kann ja mehrere Versionen anbieten, so ne kleine exe mit WinRAR außenrum machen, is ja nicht so der aufwand  .


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Mrz 2008)

Die Idee ist gut. Hobbit, kannst du mal ein Tut mit einem kostenlosen Packer schreiben? Das könnte dann in die FAQ, weil die Frage häufiger kommt.


----------



## The_S (20. Mrz 2008)

Ich kenne bis jetzt allerdings nur WinRAR (ist ja keine Freeware, gibts aber als 40-Tage-Trial wenn mich nicht alles täuscht), welches eine solche exe mal eben so erstellen kann. Ansonsten sollte lässt sich sowas natürlich einrichten  .


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (20. Mrz 2008)

Du kannst das Icon des Jars auf Windows-Plattformen mittels http://djproject.sourceforge.net/main/index.html ändern.

Ciao


----------



## Verjigorm (20. Mrz 2008)

JPKI hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich verstehe nur nicht genau, wozu du deiner JAR unbedingt ein Icon zuweisen willst. Ist das so wichtig, dass du dafür die Plattforumunabhänigkeit von Java aufgibst?



Ich persönlich (Windows-User) finde es schon sehr ansprechend, wenn eine eigenständige Desktop-Applikation ein eigenes Icon hat
Das hat ja mittlerweile sogar jede Internetadresse in der Adresszeile


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mrz 2008)

> Ich persönlich (Windows-User) finde es schon sehr ansprechend, wenn eine eigenständige Desktop-Applikation ein eigenes Icon hat


Ist ja alles schön und gut, aber das braucht man dann nicht für die Jar, sonder für die Verknüpfung.
Wie immer empfehle ich für solche Fälle Webstart.


----------

